# Varnish over murphys oil soap.



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

First day on a re-paint. Stained trim to be sanded and re- varnished. Cleaning crew spent yesterday wiping all the trim with Murphy's. 
I'm wondering about potential problems with this. Going to do a test area and check. 
Anyone have experience with this? 
Thanks


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

I've never tried to go over it with anything, but it makes a good brush cleaner for dried oil paint.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

You might want to just degrease it with Krud Kutter or something.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe wipe down with some Wilbond or even just plain water. Don't believe it's really anything except soap (not oil)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It seems to do ok with sand and wipe down. Going to let one dry to be sure. Thanks


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Tonyg is right on the mark. The "oil" in the name refers to the source of the oil used to create the soap, vegetable oil. There's no free oil. At the very most, wiping it down with water should be all that's needed, and that assumes that the cleaning crew didn't follow the directions...probably a safe bet.

Murphy's is the typical cleaner that we use when we have old clear-coated woodwork to recoat.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Gough,

Why murphy's? As opposed to other deglossers/degreasers/cleaners?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Csheils said:


> Gough,
> 
> Why murphy's? As opposed to other deglossers/degreasers/cleaners?


Good question. We'll use it if we're concerned about damaging what could be a delicate finish, especially one of an unknown type.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Gough said:


> Good question. We'll use it if we're concerned about damaging what could be a delicate finish, especially one of an unknown type.


Right. or right? I'm not certain which. But thanks. thanks?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Csheils said:


> Right. or right? I'm not certain which. But thanks. thanks?


Sorry if my answer wasn't clearer. When we're doing restoration work and the most important thing is that we don't damage the existing finish, we'll use distilled water and Murphy's. The other cleaners/deglossers/etc. aren't so gentle.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, I'm wicked sarcastic. I'm just funnin around.

Seriously though, I couldn't figure what you meant...in my mind, washing/scuffing/touching a poly'd/varnished surface meant refinishing..or at least a recoat..so when you made the (my interpretation) vague statement, I was confused. I understand what you are saying now, and thank you for taking the time to clarify, despite my wise-arse remarks. 

I only use distilled to water my jade and aloe. Dog gets tap water. The dog has yet to flower.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It went fine. If anything the varnish went on better and dried smoother with the wood being cleaned well. 

I had heard some furniture polishes could adversely affect re-finishing on wood, so I was being cautious 

On a related note: hey Al B, I tried the 'don't dust off the doors between coats' method, well mostly anyway. I couldn't help but at least do a quick dry wipe. But I skipped blowing off or tacking. They turned out smooth as silk.:thumbsup: bro.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> It went fine. If anything the varnish went on better and dried smoother with the wood being cleaned well.
> 
> I had heard some furniture polishes could adversely affect re-finishing on wood, so I was being cautious
> 
> On a related note: hey Al B, I tried the 'don't dust off the doors between coats' method, well mostly anyway. I couldn't help but at least do a quick dry wipe. But I skipped blowing off or tacking. They turned out smooth as silk.:thumbsup: bro.


Nice looking doors! I think you were right to be cautious, we have some clients who wax and polish their woodwork several times a year. Earlier on, we had some awful problems with cissing. I know that the woodwork is well protected with poly, so we can use TSP and Varnish Makers' and Painters to degrease it before we apply more finish. That's probably the belt and suspenders approach, but it's cheap insurance.


----------

